# How do you like a man's belly?



## peregrine (Apr 19, 2021)

What's your preference for a belly?:

1) Six pack
2) soft and jiggly
3) hard gut
4) combo of hard gut with jiggly fat
5) other

And how do you feel about hair on the belly/chest?

1) hairy belly/chest
2) smooth-shaven belly/chest


----------



## Baratno (May 13, 2021)

peregrine said:


> What's your preference for a belly?:
> 
> 1) Six pack
> 2) soft and jiggly
> ...


Hard round ball belly with lots of hair—woof!!


----------



## queenarona (May 13, 2021)

Combo of hard and jiggly--maybe mostly jiggly? And the more hair the better!


----------



## DWilliams1 (May 13, 2021)

queenarona said:


> Combo of hard and jiggly--maybe mostly jiggly? And the more hair the better!



I actually like that about my own too. Harder on top toward the midsection, but very soft in the lower belly. (Where most of my newer gain seem to be going).


----------



## loopytheone (May 14, 2021)

Soft and jiggly for sure. As for hair, I prefer less, but I'm not into people that shave their chests/bellies or whatever. Just people with naturally less body hair, I guess.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 14, 2021)

Can't believe I missed this one! I like a soft squishy belly! Big and pronounced with plenty of hang. As for hair, the more the better, not like a werewolf or anything, but you get the point. Lumberjack style!


----------



## Aqw (May 14, 2021)

in the front


----------



## littlefairywren (May 14, 2021)

Well, I like me a belly, and I guess I'm partial to a combination style. As for hair on his belly, I like 'em a bit fluffy.



AmyJo1976 said:


> Cant's believe I missed this one! I like a soft squishy belly! Big and pronounced with plenty of hang. As for hair, the more the better, *not like a werewolf or anything*, but you get the point. Lumberjack style!


Hahaha, that made me lol, AmyJo.


----------



## Shotha (May 15, 2021)

I like men with big ball bellies. I like fur on a belly but smooth is good too.

So, I like my men fluffy both ways.

I tell people that I'm a 3 F's man. No fat, no fur; no fun.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 15, 2021)

Round and super soft with hair


----------



## Metallicalover99 (May 18, 2021)

either #2 or #4 for me


----------



## peregrine (Jun 1, 2021)

I think it's interesting that most people in the general population prefer a flat stomach + muscle with some belly/chest hair on a man. However, of the people who _do_ prefer a belly on a man, most of them prefer some sort of ball gut, either buried in some level of soft fat or simply existing as a ball gut. Whichever way you prefer it, most men do tend to grow a belly as the years go on. 

Whatever the case, people who like bellies on men tend to like them for different reasons. It seems that many wives love the dedication that the belly represents to the family and the fact that the husband enjoys her cooking (as represented in the infamous confession post: My husband is getting fat), or that she prefers to dominate over him and enjoys the more feminine fat distribution on the man, or that she just prefers the look of a fat man (the stereotypical muscular arms, prominent beer belly, and hairy arms/belly/chest). 

Why do you think that some people are into the belly look, while others can't stand the sight?


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jun 9, 2021)

I like 2 (soft and jiggly), 3 (hard gut) or 4 (combo of hard guy with jiggly fat)... so really that's almost all bhms and ssbhms. I don't like bhms and ssbhms to shave, I prefer their natural hairiness. A big belly is the best part of a bhm or ssbhm.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 15, 2021)

Probably 4 but more on the squishy side, with a bit of hair.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 16, 2021)

I tend to be a bit shy really, but reading this post and some of the responses made me happy. Thanks! I would describe myself as having a 4 gut that's pretty hairy I think. I think it used to be hairier, but the surface is a bit more stretched, lol.


----------



## Gettingfatj (Jun 16, 2021)

I have seen a thick dark trail thin out as a guys belly gets bigger


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jul 9, 2021)

I’m not sure I can describe in words but this is what I like and would like to look like. I prefer smooth but a bit of hair is good. I think I have too much hair, so I shave.


----------



## JBfromNH (Jul 14, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Can't believe I missed this one! I like a soft squishy belly! Big and pronounced with plenty of hang. As for hair, the more the better, not like a werewolf or anything, but you get the point. Lumberjack style!


Yu would like mine


----------



## JBfromNH (Jul 27, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Can't believe I missed this one! I like a soft squishy belly! Big and pronounced with plenty of hang. As for hair, the more the better, not like a werewolf or anything, but you get the point. Lumberjack style!
> ;-)


----------



## JBfromNH (Jul 27, 2021)

kinkykitten said:


> Round and super soft with hair


;-)


----------



## blumex (Aug 2, 2021)

Mpreg is the best!


----------



## JBfromNH (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Shotha (Aug 3, 2021)

I like a man's belly pressed against my belly.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 3, 2021)

Full


----------



## wow42 (Aug 29, 2021)

Large so shape doesn’t necessarily matter but with a nice belly apron hanging over the waist band. Also when their full of liquid and make that sloshy sound


----------



## TubbyTim (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm a big fan of bellies on both men and women. For men, I love the flabby look, with tits bouncing, and hanging over, and almost no hair, this because I think it reminds me of when I was a fat child with no hair and I've always loved that look.

I love the "spreading" look. I think it's cuter when a man is sort of corporate, as though he sits at a desk all day with many responsibilities, and rewards himself after work with some beers, then home for dinner, hopefully with a partner who loves his fat, and snacking all the way up to bedtime. Then she is in bed waiting for him to join her, and as she watches him undress, she thinks "Jesus!" and smiles to herself. Her hubby is very tubby! Then he joins her and she whispers, "Hey, fat boy" in his ear and the love-fest begins, beginning with her with a palm on his huge gut and wiggling it and turning them both on, then squeezing and shaking his moobs. 

I have also seen some truckers with that tremendously fat "belly about to explode" look, and I frequently admire from a distance, although I must confess I am also concerned for the man's health and well-being, that he is managing his stress and it won't make him ill, and that he is being loved and cared for by someone special who adores his huge gut, as opposed to getting huge because he is lonely.

I'm not gay but I love to imagine what some of those truckers look like naked, or how they would look if you stripped them and put them in a photo studio with a real photographer who could capture their unbelievably distended, swollen belly!


----------



## wow42 (Aug 29, 2021)

That corporate fantasy is such a dream because it’s like he’s bringing home the bread and the wife gets to feed him bread. Simple relationship dynamic that doesn’t seem to exist anymore


----------



## TubbyTim (Aug 29, 2021)

She feeds him bread and watches him spread! And spread and spread and spread and...yum!


----------



## hutti (Sep 4, 2021)

peregrine said:


> What's your preference for a belly?:
> 
> 1) Six pack
> 2) soft and jiggly
> ...


4,and 5 then 2 ,that will be my turn on


----------



## Shotha (Sep 4, 2021)

4.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Anomaly (Oct 14, 2021)

2.
It's interesting reading others' responses, and kind of apparent that I'm still an odd fish even among contemporaries. I'm not even particularly into bellies. Chubby chops and double chins are what spark my initial attraction, and after that I notice backsides and thighs and moobs and arm fat more. In the film _Arachnophobia_, which I watched at an age when I was probably on the cusp of sexual awakening, there's the more obvious fat actor of John Goodman playing the exterminator, who is nice, but there's also the sheriff played by Stuart Pankin and there is really something about how he wears his uniform and specifically his belt. The rear view combination of his lovehandles and the holsters and whatever it is sheriffs have when he bends over, and when he screams at a spider and quivers like a jelly...
Not particularly into body hair, but it comes with the territory. I see nothing wrong with a fat pear-shaped man who waxes. Often I think it would be easier if I was bisexual and into fat ladies as well, or born male so I could be a 'chaser' as they call them in the gay scene.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 18, 2021)

peregrine said:


> What's your preference for a belly?:
> 
> 1) Six pack
> 2) soft and jiggly
> ...


I would go with other. I like many inches forward of the hips of soft pillow flesh but to have mascular movement that can pull it in and push it out.


----------



## penn17 (Oct 19, 2021)

2 for the first question and 1 for the second. 
Nothing is as hot as a soft belly I can rub and play with.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Oct 22, 2021)

Nothing is as hot as a soft belly I can rub and play with.

This part of the statement is one that gets me in life. There are plenty of large bellies pout there. But I never get to play with them.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 23, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Nothing is as hot as a soft belly I can rub and play with.
> 
> This part of the statement is one that gets me in life. There are plenty of large bellies pout there. But I never get to play with them.



What!? Never!?


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Feb 4, 2022)

A. 2 and/or 4.
B. Somewhere in-between.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 28, 2022)

Flabby and big all the way!!!


----------



## DonnieD80 (Apr 21, 2022)

I used to have a flat stomach with a six pack thanks to an active life style and a fast metabolism, now it's gone soft and giggly.

A combination of quarantine and a girlfriend that loves to cook and bake have added more than 20 pounds. They seem to go all in giggly flesh around my waist, so I got squeezable love handles and a couple of rolls when I sit. No hair.

My girlfriend hasn't said much, but she squeezes my flab often. I was afraid she would have been put off by me going fit to flabby but now I think she doesn't mind too much. For sure she likes to give me second helpings and she loves to see her food being appreciated.

I always thought the flabby, giggly look was associated with very sedentary people, so it's weird to see it creeping on on me. Pecs also are softening into moobs. They also get some attention from my girlfriend.

Not sure how I feel about growing more because it looks like I'm heading towards a spare tyre. Any fan of those?


----------



## Chubbychaser (Apr 24, 2022)

I love a big, soft, jiggly belly. The bigger the better. I have no preference on body hair.


----------



## blumex (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 29, 2022)

First and foremost I would like to be under the weight of it. I would like it to be a ball belly and driven into mine.


----------



## Angelette (May 8, 2022)

Definitely soft and jiggly! *♡* I get excited when I see a man's belly bounce. *blushes* To be honest, I'm not big into too much hair. A little hair is ok though.

Edit: I'm also into combo of hard gut with jiggly fat.


----------



## RVGleason (May 8, 2022)

@Angelette 

Thought you might like this image from the manga ‘Mori No Takuma-San’.


----------



## Angelette (May 8, 2022)

@RVGleason Soo cute and cuddly! ☺ Thank you for sharing! I got my anime loving friends into that manga. Nice to meet a fan. ~


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 1, 2022)

Anomaly said:


> 2.
> It's interesting reading others' responses, and kind of apparent that I'm still an odd fish even among contemporaries. I'm not even particularly into bellies. Chubby chops and double chins are what spark my initial attraction, and after that I notice backsides and thighs and moobs and arm fat more. In the film _Arachnophobia_, which I watched at an age when I was probably on the cusp of sexual awakening, there's the more obvious fat actor of John Goodman playing the exterminator, who is nice, but there's also the sheriff played by Stuart Pankin and there is really something about how he wears his uniform and specifically his belt. The rear view combination of his lovehandles and the holsters and whatever it is sheriffs have when he bends over, and when he screams at a spider and quivers like a jelly...
> Not particularly into body hair, but it comes with the territory. I see nothing wrong with a fat pear-shaped man who waxes. Often I think it would be easier if I was bisexual and into fat ladies as well, or born male so I could be a 'chaser' as they call them in the gay scene.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 2, 2022)

I have poor taste in fat men.


----------



## balthyes (Dec 4, 2022)

I like a jiggly belly that gets taut when he is full.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 4, 2022)

Angelette said:


> I have poor taste in fat men.


Yeah that means I have a chance


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 9, 2022)

balthyes said:


> I like a jiggly belly that gets taut when he is full.


That’s kind of how my belly is now.


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 10, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> View attachment 152910


If the whole film was just this, I would still have gone to see it lol. :-D


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 28, 2022)

I love a big, round belly that’s fairly hard but with enough softness that I can play with and so it folds a little when he sits down.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 28, 2022)

peregrine said:


> I think it's interesting that most people in the general population prefer a flat stomach + muscle with some belly/chest hair on a man. However, of the people who _do_ prefer a belly on a man, most of them prefer some sort of ball gut, either buried in some level of soft fat or simply existing as a ball gut. Whichever way you prefer it, most men do tend to grow a belly as the years go on.
> 
> Whatever the case, people who like bellies on men tend to like them for different reasons. It seems that many wives love the dedication that the belly represents to the family and the fact that the husband enjoys her cooking (as represented in the infamous confession post: My husband is getting fat), or that she prefers to dominate over him and enjoys the more feminine fat distribution on the man, or that she just prefers the look of a fat man (the stereotypical muscular arms, prominent beer belly, and hairy arms/belly/chest).
> 
> Why do you think that some people are into the belly look, while others can't stand the sight?


I don't know why some can't stand the sight, but I confess to being obsessed. Both with my belly and those of men and women with big, hanging, soft appendages.


----------

